# Can the Bulldog Be Saved? NYT article



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I read this entire article - thanks for posting it. I had no idea the average bulldog only lived 6 years and was afflicted with so many health problems, including breathing difficulties. It makes me very sad.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

My son had Gladys who lived to the ripe old age of 14. She was very fortunate and had no health issues. It is sad that such a lovely breed is so man made with so many faults. My son bought Gladys from his cousin when he was 14 and Gladys was put to rest two years ago.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

When someone I know gets a Bulldog puppy, my heart just sinks. I don't even bother warning about the short lifespan, health problems, and cost of vet care anymore. I've been reassured every time that "their breeder doesn't have unhealthy dogs".

On a professional level I'd rather not work with them once they hit 4 or 5. They are ridiculously fragile for being such a muscular package. Most that I see have skin allergies ranging from moderate to severe. Several react aggressively to the force dryer and try to bite the nozzle (risking high-velocity airflow through delicate trachias!). You really shouldn't kennel dry them (or crate them unsupervised). And that's all just the bathing portion! 

The ones we see tend toward hyperactivity and stubbornness. I won't push getting the nails perfect or excessive brushing if the dog is panting heavily (whether from stress, over-exertion, or excitement).

I agree that the standard should be altered. They are too big a dog to be confined in that tiny dumpy body.


----------

